
Ask HN: How to Decline Co-Founder Requests? - throwawaywedw8
As a technical solo founder who is working on an exciting thing and has micro traction, I feel like a single girl who keeps getting hit on. How do I decline cofounder requests?
======
leandot
What is the problem with politely declining or just not answering? Or ask
directly about the added-value that those cofounders would be bringing to the
table. You will be able to filter out the majority and might learn something
from the rest.

You seem to know this but avoid people that promise vague “strategic” advice.

------
RemoteIsHeaven
> How do I decline cofounder requests?

Are you signalling that you are looking for cofounders?

Does your project page/contact page say "Thank you for your interest in being
a cofounder but I'm currently not interested."?

